# Help please - is my camera broken



## AbundantGlass (Dec 13, 2016)

Don't know how to delete  this.  I've sorted the problem


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 13, 2016)

So the answer to your question is NO.  Your camera is not broken.


----------



## beagle100 (Dec 15, 2016)

AbundantGlass said:


> Don't know how to delete  this.  I've sorted the problem



OK,   problem solved


----------



## bogeyguy (Dec 15, 2016)

Are you sure, really sure?


----------

